# My sony VAIO won't turn on. PLease helppp



## st3v3nz (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi tech support,

So this morning I tried to turn on my vaio. I did not turn off my computer last night and it went to standby mode. This morning I turn it on again and it went on for a couple second and it just went die. I tried to turn it on again but it's not turning on. I tried to take the battery off and on again but no luck. PLease help me with this....

THank youu
Steven


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Does the charging indicator work when the power adapter is plugged in?

What model VAIO

Perform the following steps:
-Remove the battery and Power adapter
-Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power still removed)
-Insert just the battery and attempt to boot the laptop.
-Insert just the power adapter and attempt to boot the laptop.


----------



## MrAram767 (Apr 21, 2012)

I have the same problem, my vaio wont start up, no lghts, even that shows that youre plugged in... please help me...


----------



## SugarPlumFairy (Apr 7, 2013)

makinu1der2 said:


> Does the charging indicator work when the power adapter is plugged in?
> 
> What model VAIO
> 
> ...


I just wanted to say: 

Thank you so much for helping. I followed your steps and it worked on my laptop. 

Also, I wanted to ask out of curiosity.... why does this happen? I mean I practically did a google search and this seems to happen a lot to other vaio users. I really am scared now that I'm doing something wrong to my laptop without knowing it.

Edit: 

Also, unlike the author of this thread my computer did not go on standby. I shut-down my computer and the very next day it just wouldn't turn on. Even when I plugged it to the charger, the laptop didn't respond. Regardless, I followed your steps and that's when it finally turned on.


----------

